# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Naisten ammattilaispyöräily

## Nufan

Ensin meinasin postata tuonne pienemmät ammattilaiskilpailut-topiciin, mutta sinne nämä olisi hukkuneet muiden kisojen joukkoon, joten päätin tehdä ihan oman ketjun koskien naisten ammattilaispyöräilyä ulkomailla, ja siihen kastiin luen myös Suomen naisten maajoukkueen.

Ruotsissa on käynnissä Open de Suede Vårgårda (Road UCI world cup women), jossa Suomesta on mukana Lotta Lepistö, Emma Sten,  Laura Vainionpää, Sini Savolainen, Jaana Hyvärinen ja Rosa Törmänen. Tällä hetkellä on maantiekisan viimeinen kierros käynnissä. En tiedä suomalaisten sijoituksista, mutta kovat nimet kärkikamppailussa mm. Marianne Vos. Käsittääkseni tämän päivän kisasta livekuvia muutama:

Kuva 1

Kuva 2

----------


## Sanna04

Näin siinä käy kun on samalla koneella kaksi käyttäjäpuolta ja klikkailee vaan suosikeista foorumille ja kirjoittaa viestin. Eli ettei nyt jäisi foorumilaisille väärää käsitystä, että nufania kiinnostaa naisten pyöräily, niin allekirjoittanut tunnustaa kirjoittaneensa tämän aloituksen.  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Mulla on sisäpiiritietoa siitä, että Emma Sten ei ollut Vårgådassa  :Hymy: . Neiti on kärsinyt selkävaivoista koko kauden. Lotalla oli huono tuuri renkaiden kanssa, mikä on todella harmi.

Ps. Hyvä avaus. Naisten maajoukkue ansaitsee oman säikeen.

----------


## Sanna04

Tulokset

Suomalaisista Lotta Lepistö ainoa joka pääsi maaliin viimeisellä sijalla. Muut suomalaiset ilmeisesti liputettiin kisasta ulos kuten kolmasosa startanneista, sillä kierros oli noin 12 km pitkä ja kärki menee kovaa.

----------


## Esa S

Täällä  selostusta kisan kulusta.

----------


## tempokisu

> . Eli ettei nyt jäisi foorumilaisille väärää käsitystä, että nufania kiinnostaa naisten pyöräily, niin allekirjoittanut tunnustaa kirjoittaneensa tämän aloituksen.



Onkos se nyt paha asia, jos ( tai kun) nufania kiinnostaisi naisten pyöräily? ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sanna04

> Onkos se nyt paha asia, jos ( tai kun) nufania kiinnostaisi naisten pyöräily? ...



No eei, piti vähän vaan kuittailla.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## trash-base

Marianne Vos World Cupin voittoon, hienoa!                                                                                                                                              http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/gp-...e-2013/results

----------


## trash-base

UCI Women's World Cup GP Plouay-Bretagne news report

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0lLWXZY-0s

----------


## stenu

Pikkulinnut lauloivat, että Lotta edustaa Suomea maantie-MM:ssä. Hienooo!!

----------


## A R:nen

Joo, Lotta ajaa yhteislähdön ja Sari yhteislähdön ja tempon.

----------


## Jousi

> Joo, Lotta ajaa yhteislähdön ja Sari yhteislähdön ja tempon.



Tää on ihan mahtavaa. Kaks suomilikkaa MM lähdössä!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kunhan se Lotta nyt vaan parantuis kunnolla ennen kisaa  :Hymy:  Tänään eka lenkki ja aika heikkoa oli, mutta onneksi aikaa on vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tämähän ei nyt varsinaisesti kuulu tänne, koska Focus Ladies on amatöörijoukkue, mutta: Riikka Pynnönen on sekä aika-ajon että maantiepyöräilyn tuore *maailmanmestari* N30-sarjassa!  :Hymy:  ONNEA!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tämähän ei nyt varsinaisesti kuulu tänne, koska Focus Ladies on amatöörijoukkue, mutta: Riikka Pynnönen on sekä aika-ajon että maantiepyöräilyn tuore *maailmanmestari* N30-sarjassa!  ONNEA!



No onhan hienoa asia  :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Lotta Lepistö on Biglia Cycling Teamin ammattikuski ensi kaudella, Tunkki kertonee enemmän  :Hymy:  Hieno homma ja onnittelut!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/52...?device=tablet

----------


## Grandi66

Hieno juttu. Onnea Lotalle sopimuksesta.

----------


## Vehmaan Nummi

Onnittelut täältäkin, t. AHH 

P.S Lukko voitti  :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> P.S Lukko voitti



 PRKL  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu



----------


## fyah

Tämmönen uutinen osui verkkokalvoon, linkin otsikko kertonee oleellisen  
http://hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/5846-s...issa-italiassa

EDIT: Tai sitten näköjään ei kerro kun lyhenee itsestään. Sari Saarelainen jatkaa uudessa tallissa (Forno d´Asolo Astute Manhattan)  Italiassa

----------


## J T K

Iso uutinen naisammattilaisille on se, että ASO organisoi yhden päivän kisan ensikesän Tour de Francen yhteyteen, Champs Elyseelle.

Velonewsin uutinen

----------


## fyah

Lotta Lepistölle ensimmäiset UCI-pisteet ja sijoitus hienosti 8. Italiassa http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/62...-uci-pisteensa

Sari Saarelainen puolestaan vaihtaa tallia: http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/62...laissopimuksen

----------


## fyah

Sufferfest tukemaan naisten ammattipyöräilyä http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-...road-world-cup

----------


## NoNo

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...age_1_Delfzijl 
Näkyy Lotta ajavan tuolla ja hyvällä menestyksellä.

----------


## kukavaa

tyhmä kyssäri, mutta mitä noi pointsit (?) on? niinkuin aikabonarit joillain kiertuillako?

Pos.
Rider
Team
Pnt
Time

1
WILD Kirsten [www.procyclingstats.com]
Team Giant-Shimano
8
2:16:10



edit, lepistöllä siis kaksi pnt:tä ja sama aika.

----------


## fyah

Lotta upeasti 9. GC:ssä eilisen etapin jälkeen (jolla hän oli 10.). Hienoa ajamista!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> tyhmä kyssäri, mutta mitä noi pointsit (?) on? niinkuin aikabonarit joillain kiertuillako?
> 
> Pos.
> Rider
> Team
> Pnt
> Time
> 
> 1
> ...



  Voittajalle aikabonarieta, mutta tuo 8 tarkoittanee UCI pistettä, joita saa kolme ekaa etapeilta. Lotasta sen verran, että kun tallikaveri koedooer nappasi keltaisen paidan, alkoi apukuskin hommat. Toiseksi hollantilainen lopulta tuli ja homma hoidettua  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Kiitos tunkki selvennyksestä. Ihmettelinkin kun viimeisellä etapilla oli iso aikaero että oliko Lotta kaatunut tai jotain mutta tämä selittää  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kiitos tunkki selvennyksestä. Ihmettelinkin kun viimeisellä etapilla oli iso aikaero että oliko Lotta kaatunut tai jotain mutta tämä selittää



Ei kyllä likka oli aivan tasaraha. Edellispäivänä nosti Veran muutaman kerran ylös, kun tarvittiin. Ei ollut enää sitä jalkaa sitten.  :Hymy:  Mutta eka tällainen kunnon kv etappiajo kunnialla maaliin. Ajatuksen oli, että toimis kunnon nostajana. Saa nähdä, toimiko sitten.  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Hieno suoritus kaiken kaikkiaan! Keväthän on mennyt mun mielestä muutenkin nousujohteisesti mitä seurannut eli ei muuta hyvällä itseluottamuksella vaan eteenpäin ja Suomea pyöräilykartalle  :Leveä hymy: !

----------


## Sanna04

Eilen Lotta kolmas jossain kisassa. Eurosportilta bongasin selostuksesta, ja äkkiseltään löysin vain Lotan twitteristä tämän kuvan:

https://twitter.com/LepistoLotta/media

TunkkiPuolikas tullee kertomaan enemmän yksityiskohtia.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...n_Wynants_2014

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

120 m korkeuseroa. Voittaja kepitti viime vuoden MM voittajan viikko sitten.  http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=139269

----------


## Suffeli

MTB maailmancupissa toista kisaa ajava Ranskantyttö vetelee taas minuuttitolkulla eroa, vissiin reseptit kunnossa maantiepuolella :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Tyttö vai nainen?

----------


## Suffeli

Cross Country Women, sekunttia vaille 3min tuli taas eroa.
http://live.redbull.tv/events/354/20...adt-xco-women/

----------


## asb

Et vissii osaa likea rivien välistä. Ei se mitään.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://mobile.raceresult.com/details...og&format=view

Lotta 2. Sari 28. Sari oli 20 tytön irtiotossa, mutta tämä tuli kiinni viimeisessä nousussa. Sijoitus ei kuvaa siis ajosuoritusta joka oli hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Hienoa!  .

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tänään Sari 9 Lotta 13. Tulokset ,kunhan saan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...Gippingen_2014

----------


## Sanna04

Naisten Girossa prologissa Sari 48. Tänään ensimmäisen etapin voitti Marianne Vos, Sari valitettavasti tuloksissa DNF. Lienee se Giro sitten siinä. Lotta ei ilmeisesti osallistu tuohon? Mahtaisiko jostain löytyä kisakalenteria Sarille ja Lotalle, olisi kiva tietää mistä kisoista seurata tuloksia. Lotan kalenteri ei liene aivan mahdoton saada, kun lähipiiri täällä ilmeisesti käy lukemassa ja kommentoimassa...?  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Sari oli kai ollut jonkinlaisessa kasassa tjsp. ekalla etapilla. Lähteenä Sarin faniryhmä fb:ssä. https://www.facebook.com/sari.official

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotalla ohjelmassa Bene ladies tour ensi viikolla. Sitten TDF 27.7. Sarista tiedän sen verran, että on ollut toipilas aika pitkään. Ei ollut siis ihan kunnossa vielä mennessään Giroon. Se on vähän ongelmallista tuollainen. saattaa olla ihan ok fiilis reenivauhdissa, mutta kun on kisavauhtia pidetty jonkin aikaa, voi se hirttää kiinni sitten. Eli aina ei voi tietää.  :Hymy: 
Just tätä kirjoittaessa kuuntelen Minna Kaupin tarinaa MM kisoista. Sama homma sielläkin .  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.fitlandia.fi/blogi/paluu-...amisen-makuun/   Ohjelmaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.fitlandia.fi/blogi/paluu-...amisen-makuun/ Ohjelmaa  :Hymy: 

Onkohan ollut joku ongelma serverissä? tää ei näkynyt kuin omalla koneella?

----------


## kolistelija

> http://www.fitlandia.fi/blogi/paluu-...amisen-makuun/ Ohjelmaa 
> 
> Onkohan ollut joku ongelma serverissä? tää ei näkynyt kuin omalla koneella?



Foorumi vähän kiusaa, toisilla näkee toisilla ei. Mutta huippujuttuja ja jännää tiedossa. Aivan mahtavaa!  :Hymy: 

Ps. tuo linkki ohjaa jostain syystä fitlandian virhesivulle. Kokeilin korjata sitä tähän viestiin, jos vaikka toimisi...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kiitos Kolistelija. Kyllä mä sen auki olleesta sivusta kopsasin, mutta tiedä sitten taas nämäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

Hienoa, että Lotta päivitti blogiaan! Saisi kyllä useamminkin, mutta ymmärrän, ettei sitä luppoaikaa kirjoitella varmaan liikaa ole, etenkin kun näin töissäkäyvänä semitreenaajanakin tuntuu, että tunnit illasta ja päivät viikosta vaan häviää jonnekin...

Nyt viikonloppuna on Belgiassa käynnissä BeNe Ladies Tour, jonka paikalliskielisiä nettisivuja olen yrittänyt parhaani mukaan tulkita. Eilen oli maantie-etappi, jonka kärkikolmikko oli 1 Jolien D'Hoore 2 Amy Pieters 3 Emma Johansson. Tuloksia en onnistunut sivuilta löytämään, muuta kuin nuo Twitterissä julkaistut. Kuvia löytyi neljä, ja mikäli en ihan erehdy tuossa kuvassa oikealla alhaalla ajaa vasemmassa reunassa haaleansiniristilippuinen Lotta.

Tänään on klo 10 alkaen vuorossa aika-ajo (Lotta klo 11.46), ja iltapäivällä klo 16.30 maantie. Hei, nyt löytyi tuloksetin pdf-tiedostona täältä. Lotan sijoitus 27. ryhmässä, joka tuli maalin 1.50 voittajan jälkeen. Matkana oli 103 km, maaliin ajoi 127 kuskia ja keskinopeus kärjen mukaan 41.877 km/h.

----------


## Sanna04

9,6 km tempo, Lotta ajalla 12.43,24 hienosti kymmenes! Voittajan aika 12.22,88.

----------


## kolistelija

Eipä hirveästi näy puhetta asiasta, mutta onhan selvää että kaikki seuraavat La Course kisaa Eurosportilta? Kisa on vauhdikasta ja yritteliästä, todella kovaa viihdettä.

Maailman kovimmat naiset keskellä Pariisia ja mukana myös se kaikkein kaunein ajoasu, eli Lotta Lepistö ja siniristiasu.  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

La Course voiton vei vähemmän yllättäen Vos todella vahvan joukkueen ja kirin voimalla. Loppukahina oli todella kovatasoisen näköistä ja koko kisa muutenkin aivan käsittämätöntä tykitystä, siitä kertoo 89km kisan loppuaika 2:00:41.

Viimeiset puolitoista kierrosta (n.10km) oli jatkuvaa tykitystä (tai siis koko kisahan oli, mutta...) ja aivan lopussa Rabobank sai aikaan niin kovan vedon että porukka katkesi. Lotta sijalla 56 maaliin isossa ryhmässä ajalla +20s.

----------


## OJ

Meidän kylän kuski otti kolmannen tilan...ei paha, ei lainkaan paha. Vei kaikki kolme Canadan mestaruutta maantiellä tänä kesänä, La Course kolmostila ja vielä on kautta jäljellä.

pic.twitter.com/JNhf2ou171

----------


## rhubarb

Todella hyvää televisioviihdettä olivat saaneet aikaiseksi tuolla kilvanajolla.

----------


## Sanna04

Näkeekö tuota enää mistään? Vähän ketuttaa kun olin viikonlopun reissussa ja boksille piti mennä vika etappi, tää naisten kisa ja formulatkin vielä, mutta ei näkynyt listalla mitään noista, minne lie tallennukset hävinneet. No, näin sentään vikaa 3 km etapista, mutta aika laiha lohtu kun tuon naisten kisan nimenomaan olisin halunnut nähdä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## CamoN

Veikkaisin että UCI:n YouTube-kanavalle tulee vähintään joku kooste. Ainakin nyt se on sullottu täyteen tuoretta BMX:ää

----------


## pulmark

Ranskan telkkarin 3 kanavalta 1h10min lähetys. Näkyvissä vajaan viikon:

http://www.france3.fr/emission/cycli...-07-2014-13h50

----------


## fiber

> Näkeekö tuota enää mistään? Vähän ketuttaa kun olin viikonlopun reissussa ja boksille piti mennä vika etappi, tää naisten kisa ja formulatkin vielä, mutta ei näkynyt listalla mitään noista, minne lie tallennukset hävinneet. No, näin sentään vikaa 3 km etapista, mutta aika laiha lohtu kun tuon naisten kisan nimenomaan olisin halunnut nähdä.



Katselen juuri Eurosportin klo 4.00 uusintalähetyksen tallennetta. Seuraava lähetys klo 9.15.

----------


## Sanna04

No just. Olin kyllä katsovinani guiden tälle päivälle, mutta niissä ei oltu eritelty mikä touri sieltä tulee. Jotain kyllä tallensin, toivottavasti meni oikeat ohjelmat.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...vin-pariisissa

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...ssen_Giro_2014  Nyt natsasi kaikki  :Hymy:  MC kisa vielä  :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

Upea saavutus Lotalta!

----------


## Grandi66

Onnea Lotalle.

----------


## Sanna04

http://yle.fi/urheilu/suomalaispolki...upissa/7390692

Pistäkääs Ylelle vähän palautetta, ei kuulosta tuo "belgialainen Royal Antwerp Bicycle Club-talli" kovin ajankohtaiselta, vai onko Bigla vaihtunut? Itse en uskalla laittaa, jos vaikka sittenkin...  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Aivan upea juttu! Onnea Lotalle ja taustajoukoille kanssa! Jostain syystä tällä kaudella on ollut kutina että jotain tällaista voi olla tulossa enkä usko että tämä jää tähän  :Hymy: .

----------


## VeloGirl

Hienoa Lotta!

Tarpeeksi kun etin loysin kuvan, jos vaikka nakyisi

http://media.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentr...igglehonda.jpg

----------


## Nailoni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvsItYxtilY

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/suomalaispolki...upissa/7390692
> 
> Pistäkääs Ylelle vähän palautetta, ei kuulosta tuo "belgialainen Royal Antwerp Bicycle Club-talli" kovin ajankohtaiselta, vai onko Bigla vaihtunut? Itse en uskalla laittaa, jos vaikka sittenkin...



 Joo kyllä se Bigla on. Toi Royal oli kuitenkin ihan se eka ulkomaanjoukkue, jossa ajettiin. Aika vaikea on saada tietoa läpi. Jos oltais oltu suksilla liikkeellä, olis tilanne eri. Mutta pikkuhiljaa vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Hyvä Lotta! Hieno on loikka ylöspäin viime vuodesta. 

Jos ois Vos:in peesin saanut, olis ollut ehkä kakkonen, Joutu tulemaan ilman peesiä koko loppusuoran.

Tunkki; miten sitä treeniä on muutettu esim. viime vuodesta?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Reeniä on muutettu tallin testien jälkeen enemmän tehopainotteiseksi. Ennen mun ohjeilla paljon pitkää pk.ta ja hiukan tehoja. Nyt selkeä lisäys jälkimmäiseen . Mutta mielestäni tämä oli mahdollista koska tota pitkää oli tehty aikaisemmin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

HBL.lle iso peukku  :Hymy:  http://hbl.fi/sport/2014-08-05/63911...spurtar-mot-os

----------


## Viineri

> Reeniä on muutettu tallin testien jälkeen enemmän tehopainotteiseksi. Ennen mun ohjeilla paljon pitkää pk.ta ja hiukan tehoja. Nyt selkeä lisäys jälkimmäiseen . Mutta mielestäni tämä oli mahdollista koska tota pitkää oli tehty aikaisemmin.



Joo, näinhän se on, ettei ilman kunnon pohjia tehotreenikään toimi.

Me vanhathan pärjätään melkein pelkällä tehotreeneillä :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Joo, näinhän se on, ettei ilman kunnon pohjia tehotreenikään toimi.
> 
> Me vanhathan pärjätään melkein pelkällä tehotreeneillä



 Itse asiassa kokeilin niitä itsekin. Vanha ja väsynyt räjähti täysin. vieläkään ei ole jalat  auenneet vaikka aikaa on kulunut kuukausi  :Hymy:

----------


## Viineri

Veditkö useamman peräkkäin, jolloin  voi tulla ongelmia palautumisen kanssa? Vai kävikö noin jo ihan yhden /kahden treenin jälkeen

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Veditkö useamman peräkkäin, jolloin  voi tulla ongelmia palautumisen kanssa? Vai kävikö noin jo ihan yhden /kahden treenin jälkeen




Tein useampia ja kuukauden ajan. Pidin sen 48 h taukoa  vähintään ennen seuraava tehoreeniä . Mutta vanha vaan ei palaudu  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Koitetaas taas jos sattuisi viesti menemään läpi. Lotalta hieno suoritus taas Norjassa jonka mm. YLE:kin on noteerannut  :Hymy:  http://yle.fi/urheilu/lepisto_pysyin...koissa/7417605

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.uci.ch/road/ranking/  Lotta MC psteissä lopullisesti 22. MC pisteet lasketaan myös UCI pisteisiin, mutta eivät siis ole sama asia. Molemmat taulukot löytyvät tuolta.

----------


## Sanna04

https://twitter.com/bigla_cycling/st...690880/photo/1

Hienoa, että saamme jatkaa juttua tämän otsikon alla vielä ensi vuonnakin!  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.radiopori.fi/uutiset/tors...-lotta-lepisto   Mistä se lähti ja miten se eteni  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

*Lotta Lepistö haluaa polkea Rion olympialaisiin
*

----------


## VPR

Lotta Lepistö kotimaassa Focus Ladies -teamiin

----------


## Sanna04

Vaikka tämä nyt otsikon mukaan koskeekin ammattilaispyöräilyä, niin näillä sanoilla laajennan sen koskemaan myös ulkomailla tapahtuvaa suomalaisten naisten pyöräilyä, vaikkei vielä ammattilaisuudesta olisikaan kyse.

Laura Vainionpää on siis tällä hetkellä Australiassa kaksi kuukautta ajamassa ja osallistuu tällä hetkellä Mitchelton Bay Cycling Classic -kisaan. Neljästä etapista kolme on ajettu, kyseessä käsittääkseni kriterium-kilpailu, eli lyhyellä radalla kaikki osakilpailut. Ensimmäinen ja kolmas osakisa dnf, toisessa maaliin sijalla 20. Kisassa ajaa myös meksikolais-suomalainen Sara Ferrara Novotel Geelong-tiimissä. Saran etapit olleet toistaiseksi dnf. Kisassa on myös mukana entinen maailmanmestari Giorgia Bronzini.

Linkki tuloksiin: http://metarace.com.au/road/bayclassic/summary

Laura kisassa: http://instagram.com/p/xaMv23mgLi/?modal=true

Onko muuten kellään tietoa Sarasta, hän ratapyöräilyssä ilmeisesti edustaa Suomea, mutta onko muuten tuolla maailmalla meksikolainen? Ainakin joissain tietokannoissa on kansalaisuus/maa Meksiko. Ilmeisesti tuolla Australiassakin kun ajaa tuossa Novotel Geelong-tiimissä, on melkolailla "ulkomaalainen" tänne Suomeen päin, kun ei mitään sen suurempaa infoa asiasta ole? Tosin missäpä noista nyt varsinaisesti pitäisi tiedottaa, vaikka minusta olisi kyllä mukava tietää keitä suomalaisia ulkomailla ajaa, vaikkei ihan ammattilaisina vielä ollakaan. TWD Länkenin facebookpäivityksistä tämänkin tiedon bongasin, en olisi varmaan muutoin edes huomannut Saran ajamista kyseisessä Bay Crits-kisassa, vaikka lähtölistaa luin ja Lauran sieltä bongasinkin.

----------


## OJ

Minun käsittääkseni lisenssissä ei ole mahdollisuutta kaksoiskansalaisuuteen.

Toisaalla http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/helen-wyman En ole välttämättä sitä mieltä, että palkintorahan ottaminen jo valmiiksi persaukisilta on paras ratkaisu. Jos kokonaispotti pysyy samana, ja potin laittaa tasan, niin siinä tasataan lähinnä kurjuuden määrää. Ja saavatko naiset samaa liksaa kuin miehet tiimeiltään?

----------


## plr

Epäilen, että palkintorahojen määrä on jossakin suhteessa siihen miten paljon kilpailun järjestäjä arvelee saavansa tuottoa. Jos miesten kisasta saa enemmän tuottoa, niin sen vuoksi siitä kannattaa maksaa suuremmat palkintorahat? Kisojen pyörittäminen on liiketoimintaa.

----------


## Sanna04

Santos Womens Tour Australiassa alkoi eilen, mukana Laura Vainionpää. Teknisistä ongelmista kärsineenä esimmäisellä 60 km etapilla Laura oli 61. Etapin voitti Orican Valentina Scandelara ajalla 1h22:57. Laura jäi kärkeen 4:13. Tässä tunnelmapätkä etapilta: http://nationalroadseries.subaru.com...eo-highlights/

Toinen etappi on 40 minuutin krieriumajo samalla reitillä kuin miehet aloittavat urakkansa Tour Down Underissa tänään. Australian aikaeron takia kisat käydään käsittääkseni Suomen aikaa aikaisin aamusta, joten tuloksia odotellessa. Kisasivut löytyvät täältä: http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/the-...os-womens-tour

----------


## Sanna04

Toinen etappi päättyi juuri Orican Melissa Hoskinsin voittoon. Muita tuloksia vielä odotellaan.

Tässä kuva lähdöstä, Laura pinkissä paidassa: https://twitter.com/tourdownunder/st...502018/photo/1
"Maalikamerakuva", mikäli tunnistan, näyttäisi Laura tulevan tuossa taustalla keskellä joukkoa: https://twitter.com/Gethin76/status/...140864/photo/1
Sijoitus 35.

Total Rushin joukkue valmiina toiselle etapille: https://twitter.com/Bridie_OD/status...453184/photo/1.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.kestävyysurheilu.fi/pyora...aina-qatarissa

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.bpct.ch/shelley-olds-spri...-qatar-opener/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...tolle-pettymys

----------


## Sanna04

Lotta Lepistön kausi jatkui mukulakiviklassikolla Belgiassa

Tänään Lotta oli mukana Le Samyn des Dames -kilpailussa, joka tuli maaliin hetki sitten. Alustavien twitterin kautta tulleiden tulosten perusteella Biglan tiimiläisiä ei sijoittunut kärkiviisikkoon, vaikka Ashley Moolman-Pasio olikin kuuden kuskin irtiotossa (Amy Pieters, Cloe Hosking, Anna van der Breggen, Emma Johansson, Megan Guarnier) minuutin edellä pääjoukkoa vielä 10 km ennen maalia. Kisan voitti Chantal Blaak, toiseksi tuli Anna van der Breggen ja kolmanneksi Emma Johansson.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Moolman oli kuudes  http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...des_Dames_2015

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=151365

----------


## OJ

Maalisuoralla "jumalan käsi" puuttui peliin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=vLB3CDZ7GNo   Aika temppu oli kyllä.

----------


## Hippo

Kummallinen tuo tarve työntää käsi, jalka, pää yms. urheilijan eteen, silläkin uhalla, että se sattuu myös itseensä. Näitä näkyy kummallisen usein.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kummallinen tuo tarve työntää käsi, jalka, pää yms. urheilijan eteen, silläkin uhalla, että se sattuu myös itseensä. Näitä näkyy kummallisen usein.



Kun tuota kelailin , taitaa vaan innokkaasti tömistää ja käsi käy tankoon. Vahinko siis  :Hymy:

----------


## Hippo

Jep, hieman epäselväksi jää miten asia etenee, mutta lopputulos on ikävä.

----------


## trash-base

Boels Rental World Cup 2015 ja ilmeisesti L. Lepistö mukana?!? Osallistujat Striimi

----------


## Sanna04

Bigla Pro Cycling Team (BPCT) osallistui tänään ensimmäiseen World Cup -kilpailuun kuudella ilmoitetulla (Lotta, Ashleigh Moolman-Pasio, Shelley Olds, Joëlle Numainville, Annemiek van Vleuten, Iris Slappendel) kuskilla, tosin kilpailuun lähti vain viisi Joëllen sairastuttua. Kisassa oli epäonnea tiimillä ensin Ashleighin ollessa kolarissa ja myöhemmin Lotta ja Shelley. Kellään ei todettu murtuneita luita paikan päällä, mutta menevät vielä tarkempaan tarkistukseen myöhemmin. Näillä kolmella siis tulos DNF. Annemiek valitteli, ettei ollut ihan yhtä hyvät jalat kuin torstaina (jolloin oli kolmas), mutta oli kuitenkin 13. kolme sekuntia voittajan ajan perässä yhdeksän kuskin ryhmässä. Iris oli 33. 15 sekuntia perässä 22 kuskin porukassa. Pääjoukoksi luettaneen 5:14 voittajan perässä maaliin tullut 25 kuskin porukka.

Sari Saarelainen oli myös kilpailussa mukana, mutta hän lähti kisaan pikakomennuksella kahden tiimin kuskin sairastuttua. Hän myös DNF.

Biglan sivuilta raporttia

Onhan näitä Lotan Bigla-tallin kuulumisia mukava ja ennen kaikkea helppo seurata, kun tallilla on hyvät englanninkieliset sivut, Instagramiin tippuu kuvia tasaiseen tahtiin ja facebookkia päivitetään myös. Ihan kiva olisi myös Sarin edesottamuksia Servetto Footon-tallissa seurata, mutta sivut on vain italiaksi, joten jää kyllä minulta suureksi osaksi seuraamatta. =/ 

Servetto Footon -kotisivut

----------


## Sanna04

Lotta Lepistön talli onnistui Hollannissa

Juttua torstain kisasta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...rooppa-cupissa

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tarinaa vähän  http://www.bpct.ch/heres-how-lotta-l...e-race-series/

----------


## Sanna04

Tänään ajettiin kaksi naisten kisaa, toinen world cup -kilpailu Trofeo Alfredo Binda Italiassa ja Belgiassa Gent-Wevelgem. Lotta oli jälkimmäisessä mukana, mutta täysin tyytyväisiä biglalaiset eivät päivän sijoituksiin olleet. Raporttia löytyy Biglan kotisivuilta. Iris Slappendel oli 9. ja Lotta 16, vaikka voittoa lähdettiin tosissaan hakemaan. Iris ja Lotta olivat 20 kuskin irtiotossa mukana, mutta paukut tiiminä eivät aivan riittäneet. Tai ehkä voisi sanoa, että toiset joukkueet onnistuivat paremmin loppuvaiheilla kisaa Iriksen ollessa yksin porukassa, jossa useammalla tiimillä oli vähintään kaksi kuskia.

Trofeo Alfredo Bindassa Bigla suoritui paremmin, kymmenen parhaan joukossa olivat Annemiek van Vleuten seitsemäs (voittaen kuuden hatkan perässä tulleen joukon kirin) ja Asleigh Moolman-Pasio kymmenes. Viikon päästä tiimi jatkaa Tour of Flandersin mukulakivillä.

Sari Saarelainen oli myös mukana Servetto Footonin joukkueessa Trofeo Bindassa, mutta virallisia tuloksia ei ole vielä tullut, joten hänen sijoituksensa ei ole vielä selvillä.

_edit: Sari Saarelainen oli 55. pääjoukossa, joka tuli maaliin 6.46 voittajan perässä. Maaliin ajoi yhteensä 83._

----------


## Sanna04

Lepistö jahtasi voittoa Belgiassa

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Hyvää tarinaa Sanna  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lepiston_kevat...tiessa/7897614

----------


## Sanna04

Sunnuntaina ajetaan naisten kolmas world cup -kilpailu Tour of Flanders, 145 km. Bigla lähtee hakemaan voittoa vuoden 2011 voittajalle Annemiek van Vleutenille. Lotta on kisassa mukana numerolla 53. Mukana myös Sari Saarelainen numerolla 136. Naiset lähtevät matkaan klo 11 CET, muutama tunti ennen miehiä.

----------


## Sanna04

Sari ei ilmeisesti osallistukaan kisaan, vaikka lähtölistasta nimi löytyy.

----------


## Sanna04

Täältä twitter-sivustolta on helpointa seurata naisten Ronde van Vlaanderia. Kilpailu on nyt noin puolivälissä, porukka hajonnut kolmeen osaan. Kärjessä 30 kuskin joukko reilun minuutin erolla seuraavaan, ja jälkimmäinen joukko noin 2,5 minuuttia keskijoukkoa perässä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lepistö tänään neljäs Belgiassa UCI 1.2 kisassa .

----------


## kuovipolku

Naisten ammattipyöräilyn tilasta kertonee jotain sekin että Bigla ilmoitti peruvansa osallistumisensa tänään alkavaan viisipäiväiseen etappiajoon Hollannissa. Syynä on yksinkertaisesti se että järjestäjä vaatii kilpailuun osallistuvilta talleilta starttirahaa. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bigl...rgiewacht-tour

----------


## Sanna04

Miten nää menee ammattilaispiireissä, siellä ei ilmeisesti ole semmosta käsitettä kuin osallistumismaksu? Maksaako miesten puolella järjestäjät mieluummin jopa huipputiimeille rahaa, jotta nämä osallistuisivat heidän kilpailuun?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Naisten ammattipyöräilyn tilasta kertonee jotain sekin että Bigla ilmoitti peruvansa osallistumisensa tänään alkavaan viisipäiväiseen etappiajoon Hollannissa. Syynä on yksinkertaisesti se että järjestäjä vaatii kilpailuun osallistuvilta talleilta starttirahaa. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bigl...rgiewacht-tour



Olen ymmärtänyt, että tämä kyseinen kilpailu on yhden miehen järkkäämä. Vähän on ontunut viime vuosina koko systeemi.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Miten nää menee ammattilaispiireissä, siellä ei ilmeisesti ole semmosta käsitettä kuin osallistumismaksu? Maksaako miesten puolella järjestäjät mieluummin jopa huipputiimeille rahaa, jotta nämä osallistuisivat heidän kilpailuun?




Tämän taasen olen kuullut menevän niin, että esim naisten MC kisaan 10 parasta Teamia pääsee aina kutsuttuna ja kaikki on ilmaista matkoja myöten. Mutta muitankin kutsuja saattaa tulla. Maamme kärkinaiset pääsee maajoukkueena ajamaan Sveitsiin 1.2 kisan johon on kyllä pieni osannottomaksu, mutta majoitus ja sapuskat tarjotaan. Ja ihan amatööriporukalla.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo



----------


## kuovipolku

Kuvan piparkakkutalon tunnistan Oudenaarden kaupungintaloksi eli ollaan valmiina Ronde van Vlaanderenin kunniastarttiin, jota Lotta juhlistaa kiinnittämällä tankoon Flanderin lipun.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Urheil...tso+video.html

----------


## Viineri

> http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Urheil...tso+video.html



Näinhän tää tiedotus pelaa! (tähän monta peukkua)

Mielellään kuulis samanlaisia juttuja miestenkin puolella, tässä(kin) naiset on edellä  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Näinhän tää tiedotus pelaa! (tähän monta peukkua)
> 
> Mielellään kuulis samanlaisia juttuja miestenkin puolella, tässä(kin) naiset on edellä




Mielellään laitetaan. Ongelmana on tiedonsaanti. Miehet ei aina kerro tekemisistään. Mutta sanna on aloittanut nyt kovan tiedonmetsästyskampanjan. Yritetään kovasti  :Hymy: 

Eräskin maailmalla ajavan, hyvin tuntemani kuskin vuoropuhelu. Laitoin tekstarin " miten menee? Susta ei ole kuuunut kolmeen kuukauteen miään, eikä faijaskaan tiedä, mitä sulle kuuluu" Vastaus " kerron kun voitan jotain"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

Tää nyt varmaan on ihan moraalitonta tämmösiä kysellä, mutta jos jollain on nuo Hevoskuurin tunnukset niin haluaako kertoa mulle "omin sanoin" mitä tässä seuraavassa artikkelissa kerrotaan, vaikka yyveenä tms.

Laura Vainionpää tähtää maantien suomenmestaruuteen sekä tallipaikkaan ulkomailla.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Urheil...veitsissa.html

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.bpct.ch/2nd-place-for-old...ampaign=buffer

----------


## ilmora

Saarelainen 13:s Bakun aika-ajossa. (Yle)

----------


## asb

Lotta kolmas Aviva Tourin 4. etapilla.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/avi...tage-4/results

----------


## rhubarb

^ Tänne tullee pieni videokooste jossain vaiheessa, nyt vasta 3. etappi: https://www.youtube.com/user/AvivaUK

----------


## ilmora

Saarelaisen urakka ohi Bakussa (Yle).

----------


## villef

Hieman ihmettelen tuota ennakkotiedon virheellisyyttä?

----------


## ilmora

^Toisaalta minua se ei yllättäisi, sillä mitä katsoin miesten aika-ajoa Bakussa niin rata vaikutti paikoin huonosti merkityltä ja taisi jopa Azerbaidzanin oma poika ajaa reitillä harhaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Biglan FB-sivulla on ihan kiva tuore kuva:


Hyvä Lotta!

----------


## rhubarb

Todella kova juttu—toivottavasti painuu nopeasti unholaan hirmuisen voittokimaran saattelemana  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.bpct.ch/lepisto-wins-stag...gen-rundfahrt/

Isoin pyöräilyjuttu sitten Jussin pallopaidan?

----------


## kallam

Hienoa Lotta.

Haastattelu löytyy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9rznLLUE4c

----------


## asb

Lotta vei myös kaikki välikirit eilen ja johtaa pistekilpailua yhdellä pisteellä ennen Emma Johanssonia.

----------


## J T K

Huikea voitto!

----------


## Sanna04

Mitenköhän noi tv:ssä näytettävät pätkät menee, oiskohan tuotantoyhtiöllä suuri homma saada tästä klippi Urheilugaalaan Vuoden sykähdyttävin urheiluhetki -äänestykseen?

----------


## kallam

Lotta Lepistö kilpailee seuraavan kerran jo sunnuntaina La Course by Le Tour De France kilpailussa. Suora lähtetys kilpailusta on nähtävillä mm. Eurosport kanavalla klo 15.00 alkaen

http://www.bpct.ch/la-course-by-le-t...rance-line-up/

----------


## kukavaa

Päivityksiä la coursesta kaivataan. Ihmiset kattoonkin autourheiluu baarissa. Lol.

----------


## asb

Lotta viides. Hatka vikalla kiekalla ratkaisi voiton.

----------


## kukavaa

No ihan kova. Pitänee kattoo vikat kilsat. Hyvä meininki Lepistöllä.

----------


## Sanna04

On kyllä hemmetin nimekkäässä kärkikympissä Lotta. Aivan upeaa! Van der Breggen voitti sekunnin erolla, muut sijat massakirissä.


1
Anna van der Breggen (Ned) Rabo-Liv
2:05:01


2
Jolein D'hoore (Bel) Wiggle Honda



3
Amy Pieters (Ned) Team Liv-Plantur



4
Elizabeth Armitstead (Gbr) Boels Dolmans



5
Lotta Lepisto (Fin) Bigla Pro Cycling



6
Lisa Brennauer (Ger) Velocio-SRAM



7
Emma Johansson (Swe) Orica-AIS



8
Lucinda Brand (Ned) Rabo-Liv



9
Kirsten Wild (Ned) Hitec Products



10
Christine Majerus (Lux) Boels Dolmans

----------


## rhubarb

Älyttömän vaarallinen kisa, Lottakin joutui pariin otteeseen kirimään takaisin porukoihin jäätyään kasojen taakse. Varsinkin siihen nähden erittäin hieno sijoitus—ja van der Berggenin soolo oli komeaa katsottavaa. Monesti näytti että tulisi kiinni, mutta jaksoi vain painaa.

----------


## Jenkka

Pelotti pelkästään katsoakin!! Upea ajo ja sijoitus!

----------


## Samuli

Naisten sunnuntain kisaa "kuskin" silmin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdXAKUxwtnE

----------


## ristopee

http://yle.fi/urheilu/sari_saarelain...skassa/8200006

----------


## Sanna04

Lepistö neljäs sunnuntain maailmancupin kisassa.
http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyoraily/10608-lepisto-neljas-saksan-maailmancupissa

----------


## NoNo

Lotalle jatkoa aamun aviisin mukaan : http://m.satakunnankansa.fi/urheilu/...istallissa?v=1

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Iso askel naisille. WorldTour sarja on nyt tosiasia. http://www.uci.ch/road/news/article/...ing-worldwide/

----------


## NoNo

Lotta Kihussa : 
http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...n-testattavana

Myöhemmin myös muita menossa testiin.

----------


## asb

Vetooon twitter feedistä: Czesław Lang confirmed the date change for Tour de Pologne Feminin. 18-20 July, it should be, right after men's race. Tv coverage secured.

----------


## zander

Uusi naisten joukkue CANYON//SRAM saa Raphalta törkeen hienot asut: http://pages.rapha.cc/stories/canyon-sram-2016

----------


## plr

On kyllä harvinaisen hieno team kit.

----------


## PeeHoo

BBC hehkuttaa Pauline Ferrand-Prevotia jutussaan. Jutussa kysytään, että olisiko Pauline maailman paras pyöräilijä. Ei ainakaan mikään turha kuski, nopea ja hyvin monipuolinen.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/cycling/34341079

----------


## ilmora

> Uusi naisten joukkue CANYON//SRAM saa Raphalta törkeen hienot asut: http://pages.rapha.cc/stories/canyon-sram-2016



Melkein harmittaa ettei aja Canyonilla... Todella tyylikäs.

Lotta Lepistön uudelta FB-sivulta bongattua:

----------


## Sanna04

Lotta Lepistö on päässyt Cycling Newsin Riders to watch -listalle parhaillaan käynnissä olevan naisten Omloop Het Nieuwsblad-kisan ennakossa. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omlo...ders-to-watch/

----------


## zander

Onko lähetystä tuosta kisasta kellään tiedossa?

----------


## Sanna04

Ei taida olla. OmloopHNB Twitter-tilillä on jonkinlaista seurantaa kisasta.

----------


## trash-base

Ihan kelpo avaus sateenkaaripaidassa Armitsteadille. Ei tietoa kirouksesta. Eli voitto tuli!

----------


## trash-base



----------


## CamoN

Hieno tunnin ennätysaika-ajo tänään Stevensiltä! Ensimmäiset 35min ihailtavan tasaista suorittamista, pitkään näytti että menisi pienellä marginaalilla yli 48km/h. Sitten hieman heikompi osuus 35-45min, lopussa niin tasaisesti mitä väsymykseltä pystyi.

----------


## Sanna04

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...nsa-kolaroiden

Lotta jatkaa tänään Omloop van Het Hageland -kisassa Belgiassa, josta tulee live streamia klo 15 alkaen:
http://livestream.com/accounts/31084...-Hageland-2016

----------


## Esa S

Lotta ehkä neljäs, tai siinä paikkeilla. Aloitti kirin ehkä hiukan liian aikaisin.

Edit: sittenkin taisi olla kolmas!

----------


## villef

Ei ihan riittänyt potku loppuun asti, mutta mahtava ajo Lotalta ja Carmen (?) teki melko hurjan työn kun piti Lotan keulassa..

----------


## Sanna04

Eikö tullut toiseksi?

----------


## Esa S

Kolmatta veikkaisin viedokuvan perusteella.

----------


## Sanna04

Kolmas taisi olla. Voittaja Marta Bastianelli (s. -87) on naisten maantien maailmanmestari vuodelta 2007.

----------


## Googol

Kolmas: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=165082

----------


## Sanna04

Mieluummin näin päin että kiivetään podiumilla alapallilta ylöspäin kuin toiseen suuntaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://livestream.com/accounts/31084...-Hageland-2016

3.30.30 kohdassa yrittää Hollannin mestari tunkea Lotan ja Carmenin väliin. Eipä se sit onnistunut  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

http://www.bpct.ch/first-podium-of-t...lotta-lepisto/

----------


## Frosty

Onnea Lotalle hienosta sijoituksesta!

----------


## Sanna04

Naisten Strade Bianche on alkanut, reilu 20 km ajettu, satanen jäljellä. Live streemiä ei ole, mutta twitteristä voi seurata sen mitä pystyy.

https://twitter.com/_pigeons_/lists/...-race-tweeting

Kisan alku on ollut kolarien sävyttämää, useampiakin kasoja on nähty. Nimiä ei ole tullut vielä vastaan, mutta biglalaisia on ollut osallisena kasoissa. Cylance Cyclingin Kristabel Doebel-Hickok on joutunut keskeyttämään kaatumisen seurauksena. Lääkintähenkilökunta ollut paikalla hoitamassa, toivottavasti ei ole käynyt pahemmin.

edit: juuri saamiemme tietojen mukan Doebel-Hickok on viety sairaalaan, mutta on tajuissaan ja pystynyt puhumaan ambulanssihenkilökunnalle.

----------


## Sanna04

Parhaillaan menossa toinen Women's World Tourin osakilpailu Ronde van Drenthe. Täältä linkistä löytyy lisätietoja kisan seuraamiseen, mm. live stream ja twitter.

https://prowomenscycling.com/2016/03...-drenthe-live/

----------


## villef

Kertakaikkiaan hauska tuo kakkoseksi tulleen nimi crazy elf tjsp..

Lotalla ei eritysesti jalkaa tänään, mutta taisi tulla aika pian Smallin jälkeen, ei missään tapauksessa huonosti ja tärkeitä kisakilometrejä taas ripakopallinen..

----------


## Sanna04

Joo, kyllä tuo tämän päivän kisa oli niin taktiikkaa täynnä kuin olla voi. Irtiotossa neljän ison tiimin kuskit (Boels-Dolmans, Orica AIS, Canyon SRAM, Raboank-Liv), Wiggle-High5 ainoa isoista talleista kenellä ei kuskia siellä ja yrittivät ajaa kiinni. Kukaan muu ei eväänsä heilauttanut auttaakseen heitä ja lopulta oli pakko antaa periksi. Kolmas iso ryhmä sai kakkosryhmän kiinni ja siinä Lepistökin pääsi mukaan pääjoukkoon. Takaa-ajoryhmässä oli Biglalta ollut vain Numainville ja Small. En sitten tiedä miten isoa osaa nuo neljän kärkinaisen tiimit esittivät pääjoukossa, selostuksessa puhuivat "blokista", että olisiko edes auttanut jos Bigla, Wiggle-High5 + muut olisivat yrittäneet takaa-ajoa, jos sinne väliin olisi jatkuvasti tullut joku neljästä tiimistä rikkomaan vetoa ja hidastamaan? Ja 20 km jäljellä, 2 minuuttia keulaa, kärjessä vahvat kuskit, olisiko ollut edes mitään mahdollisuuksia?

Lotta oli kisassa 25. Carmen Small 17.

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=163778

----------


## villef

Lotta tosiaan väärässä paikassa kun kisa ratkaistiin. Jos Lotta olisi ollu siinä takaa ajavassa ryhmässä, olisko Small ja Numainville myös osallistunut takaa-ajoon ja lopputulema olisi erilainen. Olivat kuitenkin jo lähellä. Oliko Lotalla huono päivä, vai syy sijoittumisen tai mukulakiviajamisen osaamisessa? Tunkki?

----------


## Sanna04

Yrittivät saada Carmenin irtiottoon, 20 metristä jäi kiinni että olisi onnistunut. Lotan oma ajo oli muuten hyvää, tehoja kuulemma irtoaa, mutta tän päivän tiimin lopputulos nyt oli hieman epäonnistunut. Jos olisi mennyt massakiriin olisi ajettu Lotalle.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lotta tosiaan väärässä paikassa kun kisa ratkaistiin. Jos Lotta olisi ollu siinä takaa ajavassa ryhmässä, olisko Small ja Numainville myös osallistunut takaa-ajoon ja lopputulema olisi erilainen. Olivat kuitenkin jo lähellä. Oliko Lotalla huono päivä, vai syy sijoittumisen tai mukulakiviajamisen osaamisessa? Tunkki?



" Väärässä paikassa väärään aikaan , Nukuin jossain ,kun mukulakivi alkoi. Huonosti olin painanut kohdan mieleen ja se se alkoi aikaisemmin kuin muistin. Pääsi yllättämään. Carmenia yritettiin siihen 4 irtiottoon , mutta  oltiin myöhään liikkeellä. Ajaminen muuten ok"    Noin se kertoi.

----------


## villef

Striimiä Trofeo Bindaan?

----------


## paskalokki

> Striimiä Trofeo Bindaan?

----------


## Sanna04

Onko kukaan saanut mitään muuta kuvaa näkyviin kuin junnujen palkintojenjakoa ja joku beige pukumies kertomassa italiaksi paljon asioita? Niin ja toki maalin ohi ajavat  kuskit aina  17.8 km välein... täytyy sanoa, että odotin hieman enemmän lähetykseltä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Onko kukaan saanut mitään muuta kuvaa näkyviin kuin junnujen palkintojenjakoa ja joku beige pukumies kertomassa italiaksi paljon asioita? Niin ja toki maalin ohi ajavat  kuskit aina  17.8 km välein... täytyy sanoa, että odotin hieman enemmän lähetykseltä.



Saatiinhan sieltä reitiltäkin lopulta vähän mp:n selästä kuvaa, mutta studioväki oli aikamoisia linssiluteita  :Hymy: 

Lotta veti toiseksi viimeisellä pikkukierroksella hyvävoimaisesti porukkaa.

----------


## Sanna04

Johan oli striimi! Autossa matkalla kotiin, joten en lähtenyt puhelimella surffaamaan mitään parempaa striimiä kuin tuo yllä oleva. Olihan tää joo parannus siihen ekaan WWT-kisaan, josta striimiä ei tullut lainkaan, mutta silti?! Videokuvaa tulee maalipaikalta, mies selostaa italiaksi kamalasti asioita, ja sen hetken kun äänet päällä kuuntelin niin Cookson kyllä vastaili englanniksi, mutta kaikki muu puhe italiaksi? Kisareitiltä kuitenkin tuli muutama pätkä livekuvaa, joten ihan ilman kameroita siellä reitillä tuskin on menty. Twitteristä taas sai seurata kisaa noin kymmenen kertaa paremmin kuin tästä striimistä. Että joo eteenpäin on ehkä menty mutta en nyt täysin tyytyvänen ollut tähänkään esitykseen. Mut ehkä tää oli Italian style?

Lottaa näkyi tokavikalla kiekalla hienosti kärjessä, mutta jalkaa ei tänään kuitenkaan ollut, joten tuloksena keskeytys. Mietin sössikö Neff tuossa loppusuoralla toisen sijansa? Näytti, että luovutti ajon kun Lizzie meni ohi, mutta sitten vilkaisi olan yli ja aloitti kirin uudelleen. Jos ei olisi sitä pientä hetkeä himmannut, olisi ollut toinen?

----------


## Sanna04

https://twitter.com/_pigeons_/lists/women-s-race-tweeting

Viimeistään nyt kannattaa siirtyä twitteriin seuraamaan Gent-Wevelgemin naisten kisaa. 115 km kisassa ollaan jossain 80 kilsan paikkeilla menossa, kärjessä noin 20-25 hengen porukka. Mukana oli neljä biglalaista, mutta viimeisimpien tietojen mukaan kuusi kuskia on tippunut kyydistä ja kärjessä isketään jatkuvasti. Lotta mukana porukoissa, tää voi päättyä vielä ihan miten vaan!

_edit: ihan en varma ole kun Twitterin kuva on huono, mutta saattaa olla, että Lotta on jäänyt tuohon kärkiporukasta tippuneeseen kahdeksan kuskin ryhmään, ero kärkeen puoli minuuttia. Kärjessä 20 kuskia._

----------


## J T K

Lepistö 20. lopputuloksissa, minusta todella hyvin ajettu ilman tietämättä kisan kulusta mitään.


1BlaakChantalBoels - Dolmans Cycling Team1201002:56:00 
2BrennauerLisaCanyon SRAM Racing100701:24 
3BrandLucindaRabobank-Liv Woman Cycling Team8540,, 4PietersAmyWiggle High57030,, 5SmallCarmenCervélo-Bigla Pro Cycling6025,, 6van VleutenAnnemiekOrica - AIS5020,, 7KirchmannLeahTeam Liv-Plantur4015,, 8van DijkEllenBoels - Dolmans Cycling Team3510,, 9JohanssonEmmaWiggle High53091:27 10KasperRomyBoels - Dolmans Cycling Team2581:32 .
.
.
4:24 
19ElvinGracieOrica - AIS4 ,, 20LepistöLottaCervélo-Bigla Pro Cycling2 ,, 21MajerusChristineBoels - Dolmans Cycling Team ,, 22NumainvilleJoëlleCervélo-Bigla Pro Cycling ,, 23ConfalonieriMaria GiuliaLensworld - Zannata ,,

----------


## Sanna04

Joo, ei tuolla ihan paskalla jalalla ole tuonne sijoille ajettu. Mäet hajottivat pääjoukkoa ja kärkeen irtosi n. 25-28 kuskin porukka. Lotta oli kuitenkin tässä porukassa, kunnes jossain 20 vikan kilsan paikkeilla 8 kuskia tippui kyydistä ja tulokset vähän siihen twitter-kuvan ohella viittaavat, että Lotta olisi siihen peräjoukkoon jäänyt.

Ja jottei nyt taas tulisi väärinymmärryksiä, niin mielestäni hienosti ajettu Lotalta, vaikka käytinkin termejä "tippua kyydistä" ja "peräjoukko".

----------


## mjjk

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/2016-...ic-we-results/

Hyvä Lotta!

----------


## Sanna04

Ihan huikeeta!! Jännä seurata twitteristä päivittyviä twiittejä ja ensin lukea että kolmas, sitten joku laittoi että PFP olikin kolmas, mutta kuvat podiumilta näyttivät jotain ihan muuta! #lottamatkallarioon!!

----------


## rhubarb

Noteerattu, http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1459310054256

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Noteerattu, http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1459310054256



Spu Jari Ollulan johdolla , Sanna 04 jutuilla ja parin muun innokkaan touhuumisela on saanut tiedotusta eteenpäin. Remmiin saatiin myös media-alan ammattilainen.
Tulos alkaa näkymään ja toivottavasti saadaan paremmin nyt läpi kaikkia kovia suorituksia joita kyllä kesännaikana tulee riittämään. Manninen, Henttala ym ym.

----------


## Esa S

> Spu Jari Ollulan johdolla , Sanna 04 jutuilla ja parin muun innokkaan touhuumisela on saanut tiedotusta eteenpäin. Remmiin saatiin myös media-alan ammattilainen.
> Tulos alkaa näkymään ja toivottavasti saadaan paremmin nyt läpi kaikkia kovia suorituksia joita kyllä kesännaikana tulee riittämään. Manninen, Henttala ym ym.



Jarilla oma lehmä ojassa, sai taas ottamansa kuvan lehteen  :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jarilla oma lehmä ojassa, sai taas ottamansa kuvan lehteen



 :Leveä hymy:  Kuvia joissa on käyttöoikeus, tarvittais. Some on täynnä kuvia, mutta a) pakattuja b) ei uskalla käyttää

----------


## fiber

Bigla toukokuussa Naisten etappiajoon, niin kyllä kuvaa ja videota taatusti riittää  :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Bigla toukokuussa Naisten etappiajoon, niin kyllä kuvaa ja videota taatusti riittää



Olis se joo, mutta Tuomaksen fyrkat ei riitä  :Hymy:   Sarin talli jo keksi idean rahoittaa oman reissunsa. He luennoivat ja ajattavat lenkkiä halukkaille. Ei ole halpa nakki ajattaa autot ja muut yhden kisan vuoksi. Varsinkin, kun muut kisajärjestäjät lähempänä maksavat majoitukset ja ruuat. Valitettavasti näin  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Juu, näin se menee, varsinkin jos ei tarvitse yrittää haalia jokaista mahdollista olympiapistettä.

Sarille ja tiimille kyllä isot pojot hyvästä ideasta. Suosittelen, että foorumilaiset tukevat sitä, eli ostakaa lippu huippuvalmennusluennoille plus lenkille ammattilaisten kanssa ihan kannatuksen vuoksi. Ks. Legendan luennolle ja lenkille ammattilaisten kanssa torstaina 12.5.

----------


## J T K

Onhan se hienoa, että siniristi vääntää Ferrand-Prevota nenästä eikä ollut Voskaan kaukana. Kyllä lämmitti.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Juu, näin se menee, varsinkin jos ei tarvitse yrittää haalia jokaista mahdollista olympiapistettä.
> 
> Sarille ja tiimille kyllä isot pojot hyvästä ideasta. Suosittelen, että foorumilaiset tukevat sitä, eli ostakaa lippu huippuvalmennusluennoille plus lenkille ammattilaisten kanssa ihan kannatuksen vuoksi. Ks. Legendan luennolle ja lenkille ammattilaisten kanssa torstaina 12.5.



Pisteet on jo kasassa  :Hymy:  Itse tulen kyllä paikalle huoltamaan maajoukkueen naisia  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Lämpimät onnittelut Lotalle ja huoltojoukoille!

----------


## Fjälle

Isosti onnea ja kovia kisoja  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lämpimät onnittelut Lotalle ja huoltojoukoille!



Kiitos. nyt vaan pitäää pysyä pystyssä ja terveenä. Hyvää työtä on tehnyt Martikaisen Tommi, joka on saanut yhden stepin kuntoa eteenpäin  :Hymy:  Toivotaan, että jompi kumpi. Sari tai Laura saa vielä annettua kunnon näytön OK lle ( SPUlla ei ole valinnassa mitään asemaa), jotta se toinenkin maapaikka tulisi täytettyä. Nimittäin juttu on niin, että tälllä hetkellä pisteitä on 311 josta Lotta on ajanut 293. Se oikeuttaa maapaikoissa sijaan 18 ja 2 paikkaa irtoaa sillä. Norja ja Tanska ovat muuten takana  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Olikos Lotan edesottamuksille vielä omaa ketjuansa?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Olikos Lotan edesottamuksille vielä omaa ketjuansa?



Pitäis olla jossain pitkällä täällä topiikissa  :Hymy:

----------


## mooscot

On kyllä ollut upeaa seurata Lotan edesottamuksia maailmalla.

Onnea ja menestystä tuleviin koitoksiin!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> On kyllä ollut upeaa seurata Lotan edesottamuksia maailmalla.
> 
> Onnea ja menestystä tuleviin koitoksiin!



Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

Naisten Ronde van Vlaanderenissa maalikamerakuvasta voitto Armitsteadille, Emma Johansson toinen. Chantal Blaak kolmas. Lotta tuli n. 3.30 min kärjen perässä porukassa maaliin, ehkä jossain sijoilla 20-30. Oman suuren porukan loppukirin kylläkin voitti.

----------


## NoNo

En tiedä onko tämä jo jossain ketjussa mainittu mutta ilman muuta erinomainen suoritus :
http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...rin-mestariksi

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> En tiedä onko tämä jo jossain ketjussa mainittu mutta ilman muuta erinomainen suoritus :
> http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...rin-mestariksi



Laura on hyvää vauhtia menossa ammattilaiseksi  :Hymy:  Juttu meni SPUn tiedotusteamin kautta.  :Hymy:  Kehittyy tämä homma pikku hiljaa  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Tosi hyvää duunia ton tiedotuksen kanssa :thumbsup:

----------


## Sanna04

SwissEver GP Cham-Hagendorn UCI 1.2 kisa Sveitsissä tänään, Lotta Lepistö voittoon! Suomalaisista kaksi joutui kolariin ja ilmeisesti keskeyttivät. Kisa päättyi juuri, katsotaan mitä tietoa Sveitsistä tulee oliko miten paha kaatuminen tytöillä.

----------


## Nana

^
Oivoi, toivottavasti ei käynyt pahasti kolaroineille!
Ja hienoa Lotta!

----------


## Sanna04

Twitterissä virhe, suomalaisia ei sittenkään mukana kolarissa.

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnea jälleen Lotalle, hyvin näyttää pyörä kulkevan.

----------


## rhubarb

Giro Rosasta löytyy taas UCIchannelilta koosteita (RAI ilmeisesti näyttää ainakin jotain livenä):

----------

